
Ask HN: Is getting a MoviePass membership still worth it? - 120bits
I have few friends cancel there subscription. One complained about bad customer service. I wanted to know what HN thinks.<p>Thanks!
======
quickthrower2
No, I'd get Fyre Festival tickets instead

~~~
seattle_spring
At least you'll get a gourmet cheese sandwich.

------
rfung_tika
I'd be intrigued by AMC or Moviepass if Netflix wasn't pouring out tons of
content all the time. At this rate, I don't have enough time to consume all
the content.

------
DigiMortal
The parent company is in way too much trouble to have any lasting faith in
their very much declining product...

------
masonic
Check out AMC Stubs $5 Tuesdays. I hardly encounter even 4-5 major studio
releases a month even worth seeing.

------
tofiques93
I been using Sinemia which is similar to movie pass and haven't had any issues
yet

